

Ask HN: How did Socialcam gain 4M users this weekend? - mhunter

There's a recruiting post (see: http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3881446) on HN that mentions Socialcam gained 4M users this weekend. How did they do it?<p>Alexa: http://traffic.alexa.com/graph?w=400&#38;h=220&#38;o=f&#38;c=1&#38;y=t&#38;b=ffffff&#38;n=666666&#38;r=6m&#38;u=socialcam.com&#38;
======
AznHisoka
I can see how being featured in the App Store can give you 100K users, but 4
million? Really?

------
bmelton
[http://www.quora.com/Socialcam/How-did-SocialCam-add-4mm-
use...](http://www.quora.com/Socialcam/How-did-SocialCam-add-4mm-users-in-the-
last-few-days)

Reposted (blatantly stolen):

1) It's featured in the app store under "New & Noteworthy"

2) It ranks #2 for "Video Camera" searches

3) When you connect Socialcam to Facebook it says, "This app may post on your
behalf, including videos you watched, people you followed and more."

~~~
mhunter
thanks!

------
zbruhnke
yep ... that's the graph you want to show investors haha

